# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Prelazione cessione quote srl

## gerardo

Buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare un modello di lettera per comunicare ai soci di srl (che hanno diritto di prelazione) la volontà di alienare la mia quota?  
Grazie!

----------


## Contabile

Bozza (integrabile e modificabile)  
Al sig...... 
Oggetto: Alienazione quota sociale 
Il sottoscritto (riportare tutti i dati anagrafici) comuncia ai sensi e per gli effetti dell'art. ...... dello statuto societario la propria intenzione di aliienare la quota di propriet&#224; della societ&#224; ................... pari a € ............ per la somma di €................ 
La presente per permetterLe di poter esercitare i diritti che Le competono nei modi e termini sanciti dallo statuto.
Si resta in attesa di una Sua cortese risposta e qualora entro i termini statutari Ella non avr&#224; esercitato quanto in Suo diritto il sottoscritto si riterr&#224; libero di agire per l'alienazione della quota a vantaggio di terzi. 
Cordiali saluti

----------


## gerardo

> Bozza (integrabile e modificabile)  
> Al sig...... 
> Oggetto: Alienazione quota sociale 
> Il sottoscritto (riportare tutti i dati anagrafici) comuncia ai sensi e per gli effetti dell'art. ...... dello statuto societario la propria intenzione di aliienare la quota di proprietà della società ................... pari a  ............ per la somma di ................ 
> La presente per permetterLe di poter esercitare i diritti che Le competono nei modi e termini sanciti dallo statuto.
> Si resta in attesa di una Sua cortese risposta e qualora entro i termini statutari Ella non avrà esercitato quanto in Suo diritto il sottoscritto si riterrà libero di agire per l'alienazione della quota a vantaggio di terzi. 
> Cordiali saluti

  
Grazie 1000!

----------

